# CO2 electrolysis unit



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It does nothing.


----------



## tinker (Aug 1, 2011)

Right then enough said THankyou


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Even if it did work as advertised it's apparently fantastically expensive compared to pressurized CO2. A $50 carbon block that needs replaced about once every 3 months?!?


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

It doesn't do precisely nothing, but it doesn't work the way it's supposed to either. Nor is it $50 every three months.

I used one for about six months, and found that the blocks (~$30) were only good for about half their mass, which took about a month. I also only saw very modest improvement in growth with it running during that time.

The things that folks say about them aren't precisely correct, but the bottom line is pretty much dead on: they're expensive and disappointing.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

They are good up to about a 55 gallon tank and you need the ugly block in the tank(or sump). I liked the idea when I saw it some decades now.....ago. But few people use it and you can google the responses. 

Merrill used one for a few years and then finally gave up and got a Gas tank, he was much happier. Never could drive enough CO2 for his 90 gal tank, he was amazed because he never saw what full CO2 dosing was capable of.

I suspect many are in this same boat by not adding enough CO2....then others go too far the other way and gas their fish.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

im amazed people still sell, and purchase this thing


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

It's a cool toy. If they ever improve the tech with more efficient materials I would imagine it'd be a much easier thing to use than a hulking co2 tank. I would like to try one out but I'm not because my skin isn't made of paper money.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I had one and it did very little or nothing, Carbo Plus. They end up being very expensive as well with the cost of the replacement block and the wires and other parts corrode in the water, plus they are ugly!

They have been around for 8 to 10 years and are hardly ever mentioned, so that should tell you something.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Found an old pic, laugh away. The Crypts in the right front and Apon in the center are still in the tank, photo taken 10-28-2004 with a Fugi finepix S602 at 1.23 mp. 

So that Carbo Plus was almost 7 years ago, I like the Alka Seltzer effect!!!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

That looks like an awesome toy. Too bad it's so effecient. Does the reaction occur out side of water? Or does it have to be moist.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

The reaction actually occurs _with_ the water, it has to be _submerged._


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I was under the impression that it was a reaction with O2 which is in the air and is made through electrolysis of water so it can operate underwater. I honestly without knowing more can't say that's exactly how it works though.


----------



## Chris767 (Aug 2, 2011)

It would have to pull O2 out of the water, actually splitting the water and using that oxygen would be a two step, more complicated system.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Chris767 said:


> It would have to pull O2 out of the water, actually splitting the water and using that oxygen would be a two step, more complicated system.


That makes even less sense. A reaction like that would deplete all the O2 in the tank VERY quickly. And don't tell me the plants are putting out o2 to counteract it because not all of it gets recycled back. My guess of electrolysis was just as wrong though because apparently it works by withdrawing bicarbonate: http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200005/msg00254.html 

Now I imagine someone getting a 5 gallon water drum, drilling some holes for wires, filling it up of a saturated sodium bicarbonate solution and gluing in a needle valve at the top. lol


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't really remember but the unit houses a bock of carbon or something like that, the fizz is a small amount of current reacting with the cabon media.


----------

